# rumor: Acana change coming soon



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Any truth to this rumor?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This wouldnt surprise me since the company got bought out earlier this year by a much larger group. If Acana is changing then Orijens will be too.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Perhaps you're referring to ingredient changes which are said to be coming out this month? The main change I see is the addition of lentils. That's become much more frequent in kibbles now, because it's an easy way to boost the overall protein while using less meat. As a pescatarian it's one of my major sources of protein - don't really want it for my dogs though.

Wild Prairie, Old:

INGREDIENTS
Chicken meal, russet potato, boneless chicken, boneless walleye, whitefish meal*, peas, chicken fat, sun-cured alfalfa, chicken liver, boneless Lake Whitefish, whole eggs, salmon oil, sweet potato, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary.

Wild Prairie, New:

INGREDIENTS
Deboned chicken, chicken meal, green peas, turkey meal, chicken liver oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, whole potato, deboned turkey, whole egg, deboned walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁber, chicken liver, herring oil, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

VITAMINS, MINERALS, SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Pacifica, Old:

INGREDIENTS
Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, whitefish meal*, sweet potatoes, salmon oil, sun-cured alfalfa, boneless herring, boneless flounder, natural fish flavors, pumpkin, turnip greens, spinach, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary.

* ACANA’s whitefish meal contains wild-caught Alaskan cod, pollack, sole, and haddock.

Pacifica, New:

INGREDIENTS
Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, green peas, red lentils, whole potato, boneless herring, boneless ﬂounder, herring oil, ﬁeld beans, canola oil, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁber, natural ﬁsh ﬂavor, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips,
carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary
* ACANA’s whitefish meal contains wild-caught flounder, halibut and cod

VITAMINS, MINERALS, SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Grasslands, Old:

INGREDIENTS
Boneless lamb, lamb meal, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, chicken meal, peas, sweet potato, boneless duck, salmon oil, chicken fat, boneless walleye, dried chicken liver, sun-cured alfalfa, whole egg, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary.
* ACANA whitefish meal contains wild-caught Alaskan cod, pollack, sole and haddock.

SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Grasslands, New:

INGREDIENTS
Deboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, whole potato, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.
* ACANA’s whitefish meal contains wild-caught flounder, halibut and cod

VITAMINS, MINERALS, SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Pacifica and Wild Prairie didn't have the supplement inclusions on the current website, though it may be in the PDFs.
__________________


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> This wouldnt surprise me since the company got bought out earlier this year by a much larger group. If Acana is changing then Orijens will be too.


Who bought them out and when did this happen? I just did a quick googlel search and couldn't find anything. I know people who would want to be aware of this....


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

This is not recent news - I think it was over a year ago. Champion did not do a direct sell to another company such as Natura did to P & G. Rather, Champion owner and founder, Reinhard Muhlenfeld, seems to have worked with Bedford Capital in some type of limited partnership that still provides partial ownership for his son Peter.


Bedford Capital: Investment Situations


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if lentils are what's being added, then i'd be concerned as lentils are high on the list of gmo products. 

we as humans can buy non gmo lentils but i'd be calling them to ask.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

What's gmo? I assume it means genetically modified ___?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> What's gmo? I assume it means genetically modified ___?


Yes, "genetically modified organism" Here is a link to a spirited discussion on the downsides of GMO products. Lentil Breakdown: How to be a Bad-Ass Anti-GMO Activist


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

:frown: Doesn't look good. Soooo disappointed again. Yeah, it's cheaper to add vegetable protein sources than meat and fish... But it's not better for dogs. Interesting to see, what it the price going to be. Based to the ingredients, should be lower...


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm betting they won't change their prices ...though IMO they should definitely reduce it


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Seems there is more transparency in the UK...this web page may be interesting to follow as the new formulas are rolled out: ACANA Pacifica Dog | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk If my math is correct, original had 15 + 12 + 10 % dehydrated animal ingredients and 15 + 4 + 2 + 2 + 1 % wet animal ingredients or roughly 37% + .3(24)% or about 44% dry weight animal ingredients for Pacifica? Six fish was (?is) 17 + 17 % dehydrated and 23 + 5 + 5 + 3 + 3 + 3 % wet or 34% + .3(42)% or about 46% dry weight animal ingredients for Six Fish? I never thought there was a sigificant difference between Acana Pacifica and Orijen Six Fish but I'll be there is now...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

The bags will also be changing... down to 5lbs from 5.5lbs like the rest of the Acana's lines. Ugh.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

This is disappointing to say the least.... is there a good alternative to the pacifica?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

While I don't mind peas, Abbie tends to do better with peas than taters, there seems to be TOO much lentils...


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

LOL...5 lbs would last a day or two in my house  I'm waiting for 50 lb bags to come back in fashion!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Potato contains protein too and are removed or moved down. From what I can see the old vs new protein distribution can't be that different (could be wrong though since I don't know the actual amounts). To me it looks like they are switching from potatoes to legumes which, yes contains more proteins than potatoes but doesn't necessarily say anything about the amounts. Some animal sources have moved up too. In terms of animal vs plant I don't think this is going to matter that much. It's more how dogs who loved the old formulas will handle/like the new formula? It's a bold move considered how popular Acana is. Wouldn't be the first company with a backfire after a major formula change.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

What probably displeases me most about Pacifica is that it looks like salmon oil is replaced by canola oil...


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Once the new Pacifica formula is out, I'd suggest a person also look at Earthborn Coastal Catch - a much better price point for a formula that may very well work as good if not better.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Potato contains protein too and are removed or moved down. From what I can see the old vs new protein distribution can't be that different (could be wrong though since I don't know the actual amounts). To me it looks like they are switching from potatoes to legumes which, yes contains more proteins than potatoes but doesn't necessarily say anything about the amounts. Some animal sources have moved up too. In terms of animal vs plant I don't think this is going to matter that much. It's more how dogs who loved the old formulas will handle/like the new formula? It's a bold move considered how popular Acana is. Wouldn't be the first company with a backfire after a major formula change.


Yeah... my bf's dog is a huge fan of it, i worry the change will turn her off of it and we'll have to search around for another brand.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> The bags will also be changing... down to 5lbs from 5.5lbs like the rest of the Acana's lines. Ugh.


I just talked to my pet food store tonight again about the changes (they haven't gotten any of the new bags in yet) but did say the price will be going up about 5% too along with the smaller bag size.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I just talked to my pet food store tonight again about the changes (they haven't gotten any of the new bags in yet) but did say the price will be going up about 5% too along with the smaller bag size.


That's a bummer. Jackson does sooo well on Acana, but it really sucks to have a price increase and a slight decrease in bag size. Our store still has the old bags too, so maybe I should stock up for now. He's on Grasslands currently.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Stocking up may not be a bad idea!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie is on the ranchlands right now, has been for a few weeks, not particularly happy with her poops, hopefully they will improve.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it just dog food recipes that are changing? I feed Acana Grasslands to my cats... So I hope those ingredients don't change :/ I haven't seen anything on their website either.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

If the whole "60% animal ingredients" claim does not change then wouldn't that indicate the amount of protein from animal sources is staying the same? I just don't understand WHY they are going from potato and peas to potato, peas, beans, and red lentils (looking at wild Prairie), what is the purpose supposed to be?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Don't think I'll be bothering with Acana after that


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Maxy24 said:


> If the whole "60% animal ingredients" claim does not change then wouldn't that indicate the amount of protein from animal sources is staying the same? I just don't understand WHY they are going from potato and peas to potato, peas, beans, and red lentils (looking at wild Prairie), what is the purpose supposed to be?


I kind of wish they would've just taken out potatoes all together, to be honest. Don't understand why they left them in there.


----------



## Chiwawamom (Jul 5, 2012)

I spoke to them about the change and they said dog food is constantly changing for the better. They said the ingredients will be so minimal that you wouldn't hardly see a difference. We are now making the switch from Azmira to Acana Pacifica. So far everyone is doing well but we got a 2 week transition ahead.


----------

